# 155/80R13 TIRES.



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

I got several sets of tires some slightly used some used just to roll frame on & some did get used but got plenty of tread. 
3 Remington max II used to roll frame never rolled on the street! 
4 hankook used 2 of them are evenly worn out and 2 show more wear on the outer edge. 
1 Kelly brand new never rolled in the street! 
They're all mounted on wheels. But can be dismounted...







































Also got a complete set of hammer on wheels in fairly decent shape, if interested.


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

price's and location


----------



## Hoppin Poop (Feb 10, 2002)

price please


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

SALE PENDING!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

TIRES STILL AVAILABLE! :nicoderm:


I got several sets of tires some slightly used some used just to roll frame on & some did get used but got plenty of tread. 
3 Remington max II used to roll frame never rolled on the street! 
4 hankook used 2 of them are evenly worn out and 2 show more wear on the outer edge. 
1 Kelly brand new never rolled in the street! 
They're all mounted on wheels. But can be dismounted...







































Also got a complete set of hammer on wheels in fairly decent shape, if interested.


----------



## Buick regal (Jan 9, 2011)

how much u asking for the hankooks and were you located ?


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

How much 4 the hankooks?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

pm me prices....


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Buick regal said:


> how much u asking for the hankooks and were you located ?





REGALHILOW said:


> How much 4 the hankooks?





BrownAzt3ka said:


> pm me prices....



PM sent!


----------



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

post prices and stop beeing a dick about it!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Juiced only said:


> post prices and stop beeing a dick about it!


:nicoderm: PM SENT!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Dang G slangin llantas??:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> Dang G slangin llantas??:thumbsup:


Used and new! :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

HANKOOKS SOLD! 

I'm adding to the list 2 used FIRESTONE FR380 155/80R13 used bout 10 miles so literally almost new.


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks 4 the Hankooks.


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

u sell da rims wit tires already??? if not how much


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

text sent lowko


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

REGALHILOW said:


> Thanks 4 the Hankooks.


 :thumbsup:



EXCANDALOW said:


> text sent lowko


 has offerta! 



J RAIDER said:


> u sell da rims wit tires already??? if not how much


 PM sent!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

How much for the Remingtons and the fr380's


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

PM sent!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Still got several sets of tires some slightly used some used just to roll frame on & some did get used but got plenty of tread. 
3 Remington max II used to roll frame never rolled on the street! 
4 hankook used 2 of them are evenly worn out and 2 show more wear on the outer edge. 
1 Kelly brand new never rolled in the street! 
2 Firestone FR380 used! 


























































Also got a complete set of hammer on wheels in fairly decent shape, if interested.


----------



## b.regal86 (May 13, 2012)

you still have some left? how much & where u located ?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

b.regal86 said:


> you still have some left? how much & where u located ?


PM sent...


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

I need 2 tires bro, where you located at, PM me back thanx


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Mr Solorio said:


> I need 2 tires bro, where you located at, PM me back thanx


PM sent.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

U got any tires left


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

CHEVYMAN71/64 said:


> U got any tires left



PM sent!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## RODRIGUEZ MADE (Jun 7, 2012)

do you still have the firestones


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

How much for the remingtons? pm


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Everything sold out. All I got are just brand new marshals lmk!


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

GET AT ME BRO 661 667 6121 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

silly said:


> GET AT ME BRO 661 667 6121 :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

How much for the marshals and where you located?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

x2


----------



## chevy*boi (Mar 2, 2012)

How much for the firestones? Pm me a price.


----------



## cadillac tone (Feb 3, 2007)

how much and where you at and do you have knocc offs


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

chevy*boi said:


> How much for the firestones? Pm me a price.





cadillac tone said:


> how much and where you at and do you have knocc offs



PM sent!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

6 TIRES... 155/80R13 REMINGTON BIG W/W


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

Whats up with those bolt ons


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

lonnie said:


> Whats up with those bolt ons


Up for grads... Make offer!


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

PM sent Mr. California 63


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

How much 4 the Remington?


----------



## malicioso (Oct 5, 2010)

how much for a Remington 4 shipped to 20784


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

chevy*boi said:


> How much for the firestones? Pm me a price.


Can u pm me the price thanks


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Can u pm me the price thanks


Firestones sold!  all I got are them Remingtons


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## "Bluesuasive68" (Jan 26, 2012)

How much???


----------



## 66model (Dec 28, 2012)

How much for 4 Remington's???


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

6 TIRES... 155/80R13 REMINGTON BIG W/W


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> 6 TIRES... 155/80R13 REMINGTON BIG W/W


Tires sold! 


LOUIE 61 said:


> :inout:


TTT WUT UP LOUIE! :nicoderm:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Need 5 155/80/R13's

pm sent


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> Tires sold! TTT WUT UP LOUIE! :nicoderm:


just chillin brother having a cold one


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Need 5 155/80/13's

:nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

2 brand new sets of MARSHALS 155/80R13's available! Pm if interested!


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

How much a set shipped to 33183


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

You. Have any 14's by any chance?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

ElProfeJose said:


> You. Have any 14's by any chance?


No 14's... Sorry!


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> 2 brand new sets of MARSHALS 155/80R13's available! Pm if interested!


How much for them Marshals homie...


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

LOUIE 61 said:


> :thumbsup::biggrin:


:biggrin: wuts up Louie!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> :biggrin: wuts up Louie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just chillin money


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

LOUIE 61 said:


> just chillin money


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

how much for a set of 13s i also have 3 brand new hercules 175/70/14


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> how much for a set of 13s i also have 3 brand new hercules 175/70/14



:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> how much for a set of 13s i also have 3 brand new hercules 175/70/14


How much. I need 2


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

ElProfeJose said:


> How much. I need 2


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>



How much for a set


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> How much for a set


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>



S O L D !!!


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

:facepalm:


----------

